# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - lẩu nấm thiên nhiên

## launam

*Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - Lẩu nấm thiên nhiên*
Gia Khánh, gợi nên sự gần gũi, đầm ấm về hạnh phúc, phồn thịnh của một cộng đồng một quốc gia. Theo triết tự nghĩa gốc. Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - lẩu nấm thiên nhiên, tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực
*http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
Nấm thiên nhiên - Lẩu Nấm*

Cơ sở 1 - HÀ NỘI: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy
043.786.8418 - 0909.911.118

Cơ sở 2 - THỊ XÃ TÂY NINH: Số 83 - Đường 30/4 Phường 3
0663.622.888 - 0933.356.994

*Lưu ý:* Không đặt link vào bài viết, post đúng mục. Nếu sai phạm xóa không cần thông báo hoặc ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!

----------


## launam

Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh chào đón năm mới 2013; tri ân cộng đồng thực khách: tặng quý thực khách 01 chai rượu Finnord xuất xứ từ Nga với mỗi bill thanh toán tổng giá trị từ 3 triệu đồng trở lên.



Thời gian thực hiện từ ngày 25/12/2012 đến ngày 02/01/2013 tại cơ sở I và III Hà Nội.

Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết:

Cở sở I: 04 37 86 84 16 - 01223611118

Cơ sở II: 04 37 85 86 85 - 0909911112

website: http://launamgiakhanh.vn

----------


## launam

Ngày 18/12/2012 Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh chính thức khai trương cơ sở 3 tại Mỹ Đình Hà Nội, giới thiệu sản phẩm mới: Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh.

Tháng khai trương tại cơ sở 3 giảm giá 15% tổng hóa đơn thanh toán. Tuần đầu khai trương miễn phí một số đồ uống.

Sau ngày khai trương cơ sở 3 Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh thúc đẩy sản phẩm bán hàng di động: Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh.

+ Phục vụ tại nhà, cơ quan, không gian ẩm thực do khách bố trí.

+ Hình thức ẩm thực: dùng nồi đồng đỏ ăn lẩu và nướng.

+ Số lượng thực khách: tối thiểu 6 người/ 1 nồi đồng đỏ.

+ Khoảng cách phụ vụ: bán kính cách cơ sở I và cơ sở III là 8km (miễn phí vận chuyển). Ưu tiên cho thực khách đặt hàng trước.

Địa chỉ liên hệ đặt hàng:

Cơ sở 1: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm – Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội.

ĐT: 043.786.8418 – Hotline: 0909911112

Cơ sở 2: Phố Lưu Hữu Phước / Bùi Xuân Phái – Mỹ Đình II - Từ Liêm

ĐT: 043.785.8685 – Hotline: 0909911112

*Website: http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
*

----------


## launam

Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh

• Tại sao lại mang tên : Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh? Đây là một trong hai dòng sản phẩm của Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh. Tính chất của sản phẩm mới Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh tương đối linh hoạt; Thực khách cùng một thời điểm được thưởng thức cả món lẩu và món nướng. Nguyên liệu của thực đơn phong phú đa dạng, hoàn toàn đáp ứng được tất cả các nhu cầu của thực khách. Hơn nữa việc tổ chức cho bữa tiệc Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh hoàn toàn làm cho thực khách bất ngờ, có thể tại nhà hàng, tại cơ quan, tại nhà ..... Nguồn nhiệt của Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh không phải dùng gas hay điện mà là dùng bằng than hoa; Do vậy có thể tổ chức ăn lẩu tại bãi rộng trong các buổi dã ngoại, tổ chức sự kiện ngoài trời ... Không gian thưởng thức Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh vui nhộn, cởi mở, gần gũi với thiên nhiên; trên nền nhạc sôi động .... Điều kiện để thực khách thưởng thức Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh cần tối thiểu 06 người, tối đa 12 người / 1 nồi lẩu.

 • Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh là điểm nối giữa các không gian ẩm thực mang đậm một hành trình văn hóa hàng nghìn năm hội tụ lại: Món lẩu nấm vốn có nguồn gốc từ trong dân gian , gắn liền với cuộc sống của người dân xứ lạnh. Sau đó lẩu nấm được vào cung đình, nhanh chóng chiếm vị trí trang trọng nhất trong các buổi yến tiệc của hoàng cung. Cuối thời nhà Nguyễn lẩu nấm du nhập vào Việt Nam, cho đến nay quá trình việt hóa đã được hoàn tất tại Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh.

Thuở xưa thực khách thưởng thức lẩu nấm bằng các nồi đồng, nồi đất nung, nồi gốm sứ...nguồn nhiệt lấy từ củi, than hoa. Đến thời hiện đại có sự thay đổi; nguồn nhiệt sử dụng trong bữa tiệc lẩu nấm thật linh hoạt: dùng gas, điện... Nay Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh quay trở về với thuở ban đầu của lẩu nấm. Sử dụng than hoa làm nguồn nhiệt khi thưởng thức lẩu. Sự thay đổi cơ bản nằm ở chỗ: bên cạnh lẩu, còn có sản phẩm đồ nướng cùng nằm trên một thiết bị nồi đồng đỏ.

Nồi đồng đỏ của Lẩu nhẩy Gia Khánh được làm thủ công bởi các nghệ nhân đồ đồng vùng Yuxi – Yun Nán. Đây là làng nghề đồ đồng có lịch sử tồn tại hơn ba nghìn năm. Hiện nay được tổ chức Unesco công nhận là làng nghề di sản văn hóa thế giới. Thời cổ đại làng nghề thuộc nước Đại Lý trong Bách Việt. Nét đặc sắc trong văn hóa đồ đồng của làng vẫn còn được lưu trữ cho đến ngày nay. Cảm phục trước nền văn hóa đồ đồng, bị mê hoặc bởi sản phẩm tinh xảo tạo nên từ đôi bàn tay khéo léo của các nghệ nhân - Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh quyết định đặt hàng các nghệ nhân chế tác 10 nồi đồng đỏ. Tính từ thời điểm đặt cho đến lúc nhận hàng là hơn 100 ngày. Ba nghệ nhân hàng ngày làm việc từ 6 đến 8 giờ. Kết quả tạo ra sản phẩm thật viên mãn, mang đậm chất văn hóa thủ công đồ đồng, thấm đượm nét văn hóa ẩm thực phương Đông. Buổi giao sản phẩm của mình trước khi chuyển đi nước ngoài; cả hai trong ba nghệ nhân đều thốt lên: “khi nào các anh không dùng nữa thì gửi chúng tôi mua lại”; nghệ nhân thứ ba cũng chốt “đúng vậy”!.

Một điều thú vị nữa: chuyển về đến hải quan Việt Nam kiểm tra, họ nhất định đòi giữ lại 2 chiếc nồi trả về 8 chiếc, sau 1 ngày thương lượng Hải quan đi đến quyết định giữ lại một chiếc để làm kỷ niệm, để dùng trong các buổi liên hoan.

Đó là lý do về đế Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh tại cơ sở I chỉ còn 9 chiếc nồi Đồng đỏ. Đây thực sự là cái duyên lớn của Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh bởi lẽ; theo quan niệm của văn hóa phương Đông số 9 đẹp hơn số 10; số 9 gắn liền với “Cửu đỉnh” gắn liền với sự trường tồn cùng trời đất, từ cái duyên ban đầu trời định, Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh tin tưởng vào sự thành công của sản phẩm Lẩu Nhẩy Gia Khánh một buổi có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu của thực khách tối đa 100 người.

Cộng đồng thực khách đã đồng hành cùng Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh bấy lâu nay! Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh cũng đã ít nhiều để lại dấu ấn trong lòng thực khách! Với sản phẩm Lẩu Nhẩy Gia Khánh là lời tri ân của Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh đối với Cộng đồng thực khách!

Trân Trọng !

Các cơ sở chính thức của Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh hiện chính thức hoạt động chỉ bao gồm các địa chỉ được đăng tải trên website của chúng tôi:

- Cơ sở 1: số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, phường Yên Hoà, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 043 7868418

- Cơ sở 2: 83 đường 30/04, phường 3, thị xã Tây Ninh.
ĐT: 066 3622888

Website:* http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên*

----------


## launam

Trong xã hội hiện nay, ẩm thực không còn đơn giản là ngon, bổ, hay là  đảm bảo vệ sinh, mà đã cần phải nâng lên một tầm vóc mới. Đó là, làm  sao từ các món ăn phải có thế giúp ta tăng kháng thể chống bệnh tật, từ  món ăn - mọi người có thể tăng cường sức khỏe... 

 Xu hướng ấy thể hiện rõ trong món lẩu nấm. So với các loại thực  phẩmcó nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên khác, nấm  đặc biệt chứng tỏ giá trị của  mình: là đặc sản quý của thiên nhiên, vừa ngon, vừa bổ dưỡng, đặc biệt  tốt cho sức khỏe. 

*Lẩu nấm: nhiều loại nấm quý trong một bữa ăn!*
 Tất nhiên, tại nhà hàng lẩu nấm Gia Khánh, chỉ cần nhìn vào thực  đơn, ta sẽ thấy được ở đây phục vụ thực khách rất phong phú về các loại  nấm, từ nấm thiên nhiên, đến các loại nấm quý. Nếu thực sự là người chưa  rõ về nấm, nhân viên ở đây sẽ nhiệt tình giải đáp về các loại nấm, các  món ăn từ nấm và ích lợi khi ăn tốt cho cơ thể như thế nào.

 

 Có thể kể ra một vài loại nấm quý như: *Nấm Bụng Dê*: nấm  hình cầu, thân dài, bề mặt có rất nhiều miếng lõm nhỏ, nhìn giống như  bụng dê nên thường gọi là Nấm Bụng Dê. Loại nấm này có mùi thơm dễ chịu,  thịt nấm non, mềm có vị ngon nổi tiếng trên thế giới, là một trong  những loại vật phẩm quý của thiên nhiên;  

*Nấm Tùng Nhung*: Từng là một cống vật quý dâng lên Nhật  Hoàng, Nấm Tùng Nhung chính là một trong những kiệt tác của loại nấm,  hiện nay rất được ưu chuộng ở Nhật Bản và Châu Âu. Nấm Tùng Nhung mang  mùi vị rất đặc thù, thịt nấm dày và béo. Ngoài hàm lượng protein cao,  nhiều chất béo, chất xơ, trong thịt nấm còn có nhiều loại vitamin như  B1, B2, C, Pp…Đặc biệt có giá trị tăng cường sức khỏe, giúp tiêu hóa  tốt, giảm đau. Nấm Tùng Nhung còn được dùng để làm thuốc điều trị bệnh  tiểu đường và chống ung thư; 

*Nấm Vuốt Hổ*: Vì phần chóp nấm có nhiều răng như hổ nên  được gọi là Nấm Vuốt Hổ. Thịt nấm dày, màu vàng đậm, chất thịt bên trong  mịn, ăn rất ngon, thường được tán làm thuốc mát gan, hạ huyết áp….

*Nấm Kê Tùng*: còn được gọi là Nấm Gà Thông. Được mệnh  danh là Vua của các loại nấm. Ăn ngon như thịt gà, nấm kê tùng có chất  thịt béo, non, giòn, xưa nay rất được ưu dùng. Hàm lượng dinh dưỡng  trong nấm rất phong phú: cứ 100g nấm thì có tới 22.8g protein, 42.7g  canxihydroxit, 23g canxi, tạo nhiệt lượng khoảng gần 300g kcal, ngoài ra  thịt nấm còn chứa nhiều chất bổ dưỡng…

 

 Các loại nấm thiên nhiên có thể kể ra như: *Nấm hương*  được dùng như vị thuốc quý từ hàng nghìn năm nay do có tác dụng tăng  cường khí lực, kích thích ăn uống, điều hòa khí huyết. Nấm hương chứa  nhiều đạm, giàu khoáng chất, vitamin, nhiều enzyme và tất cả các axit  amin tối cần thiết cho cơ thể, chống virus (như virus viêm gan B), chống  oxy hóa, giảm lão hóa…; 

*Nấm Thủy Tinh Trắng* (còn gọi là nấm càng cua…) có chứa  nhiều thành phần bổ dưỡng cho cơ thể. Có thể dùng để chế biến nhiều món  ăn như xào, nấu canh, súp, làm lẩu…;  *Nấm Thủy Tiên* có  chứa nhiều vitamin, khoáng chất, amino acid thiết yếu cho cơ thể. Ngoài  ra còn có tác dụng lưu thông khí huyết, tăng cường sinh lực…; 

*Nấm Tuyết Nhĩ* là một loại thực phẩm quý, giàu chất  đạm, nhiều polysaccharid A và B được chích ly từ khuẩn ty, bao tử và quả  thể tuyết nhĩ. Có tác dụng tăng cường hoạt động của tế bào miễn dịch,  bảo vệ cơ thể chống lại tác hại của tia phóng xạ bằng cách tăng cường  hoạt động của tế bào sát thủ tự nhiên, gia tăng sản xuất interleukin-2.  Đặc biệt, 5 loại polysaccharid trích từ tuyết nhĩ được đặt tên từ BI đến  BV cho thấy có hoạt tính chống u bướu, kháng tế bào gây ung thư cổ tử  cung loại He La ở người. Các polysaccharid A, B và C cũng đều có tính  chống u bướu. Hơn nữa, các polysaccharid của nấm và chất trích từ bào tử  có tác dụng hạ lipit máu, hạ cholesterol, kháng viêm, hạ đường huyết,  bảo vệ gan, chống viêm phổi, viêm gan, chống lão hóa... 

* 
*
*Nấm Đầu Ông Lão* có mùi vị ngon, giòn, béo. Ngoài tác  dụng nấu ăn nấm đầu ông lão sau khi giã bột phấn của nó còn có tác dụng  cầm máu vết thương, tiêu phù, giải độc…;  Nấm Trâm Trắng là một trong  những loại nấm ăn ngon, được nổi danh từ rất lâu, nấm trâm vàng có mùi  vị rất đặc trưng thịt nấm non, mềm, bên trong có chứa tới 8 loại  axitamin có tác dụng phòng chống ung thư  rất tốt…. 

 Và còn rất nhiều loại nấm thiên nhiên tốt, ngon, bổ khác như: Nấm Mỡ  gà; có hoạt tính chống ung thư, có tác dụng khống chế các tế bào gây ung  thư; Nấm Hải Sản chứa nhiều protein và axitamin; Nấm Bụng lợn; Nấm Tiên  có mùi vị rất thơm ngon, có tác dụng rất tốt cho việc giữ gìn vẻ đẹp  của làn da…

*Đã Việt hóa 100%!*
 Với nguyên liệu chủ yếu là các loại nấm quý và nấm thiên nhiên, tuy  nhiên, mang lại sự chuyên biệt cho Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh chính là nước lẩu:  ngọt, mát, thanh đạm, không ngấy, bổ dưỡng - độc nhất vô nhị. 
 Ông Nguyễn Văn Bá - chủ nhà hàng cho hay, nước lẩu của nhà hàng  không chỉ đơn thuần là được hầm từ xương ống lợn, đầu cá thu, xương gà  mà còn được chắt lọc từ các loại nấm quý, cộng thêm các bài thuốc, vị  thuốc cổ truyền (đẳng sâm, kỳ tử, táo tàu, hải sâm…) theo lý thuyết  âm-dương điều hòa, rừng-biển hòa hợp: nếu thực phẩm gia vị có tính hàn  thì bài thuốc có tính nhiệt và ngược lại thực phẩm gia vị có tính nhiệt  thì các vị thuốc trong nước lẩu sẽ có tính hàn. 

 

 Anh Bá nói: “Tinh hoa của nồi lẩu chính là nước lẩu! Nước lẩu của Lẩu  nấm Gia Khánh là độc nhất vô nhị! Không mì chính, 100% không hóa chất!  Chỉ riêng món nước lẩu của nhà hàng đã là kết tinh trí tuệ của tôi và  rất nhiều cộng sự hợp tác của đội ngũ các nhà nghiên cứu văn hóa ẩm thực  Phương Đông, các chuyên gia Hán Nôm, Viện y học Quân đội, Viện Dinh  dưỡng Quốc gia…”

 Ông Bá cho biết thêm: “Hiện nay, sau 4 năm phát triển mạnh mẽ, Lẩu  Nấm Gia Khánh đã thành công trong việc Việt hóa thương hiệu 100%, từ  khâu nguyên liệu, gia vị, các bài thuốc, vị thuốc, phương thức pha chế  nước lẩu, phong cách phục vụ cho đến đội ngũ nhân sự! 

 Sở dĩ có được thành công này, đó là do toàn bộ tập thể nhà hàng và cá  nhân tôi đã đặt ra định hướng rõ ràng và kiên trì thực hiện, làm sao  nắm quyền chủ động về cả nguyên liệu nấm, thực phẩm, công nghệ và nguồn  nhân lực!”

- Cơ sở 1: số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, phường Yên Hoà, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 043 7868418

- Cơ sở 2: 83 đường 30/04, phường 3, thị xã Tây Ninh.
ĐT: 066 3622888

Website:* http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn*

----------


## launam

Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh bước dần đạt đến nét Tinh Hoa Văn Hóa Ẩm Thực với những điều kiện cụ thể đã, đang , sẽ có :

1/ Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh đã sở hữu công nghệ, nước lẩu được đánh giá ngon nhất Việt Nam. Điều này đã được cộng đồng thực khách đánh giá, khẳng định một cách khách quan trong suốt 04 năm qua. Cộng đồng thực khách của Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh có đến 65% là phụ nữ, đại đa số là tầng lớp trung thượng lưu trong xã hội. Theo khảo sát, đánh giá của Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh tại Hà Nội: Trong số 10 người thích món Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên , có đến 8 người biết đến Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh . Hiện tại thực khách nước ngoài đã dần dần biết đến Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh nhiều hơn, họ đến từ Châu Âu và Châu Mỹ . Họ là những vị khách của các đại sứ quán hoặc của bộ ngoại giao Việt Nam.

2/ Phong cách phục phụ của Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên mang những nét đặc trưng riêng . Với tiêu chí chung của toàn bộ hệ thống Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh: Lấy thực khách là trung tâm, là niềm vui, sự hài lòng của mỗi thực khách hàng ngày là tích thêm một điểm cho sự thành công của Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh.

Sự thực đó đã được khẳng định trong 04 năm qua , và còn được khẳng định trong nhiều năm tới. Hiện nay Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh đã hoạch định xong giai đoạn I, phát triển bền vững 30 năm, trong đó 10 năm thay đổi một thế hệ lãnh đạo.

Trên thế giới có nhiều thương hiệu ẩm thực tồn tại,phát triển hàng vài trăm năm – đây chính là mục tiêu mà Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh

muốn vươn tới. Để hoàn thành được sứ mệnh mà lẩu nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh đặt ra, có sự góp sức đến 90% của cộng đồng thực khách.

Xứ mệnh kinh doanh Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh đặt ra: “ Mang món cung đình thủa xưa đến với cộng đồng thực khách”, đã đạt được ở góc độ món ăn.

Nét đặc sắc của nước lẩu tại Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh nằm ở : Sự thuần việt đạt đến tuyệt đối; tất cả các nguyên liệu Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh dùng đều xuất phát từ thiên nhiên, với nguồn gốc xuất sứ tại Việt Nam và Hàn Quốc.Với nguyên lí cơ bản theo học thuyết âm dương cân bằng của đông y. Với mục tiêu : Lấy sức khỏe của con người làm trung tâm.

Mỗi món ăn tại Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh là một câu chuyện thấm đượm không gian văn hóa ẩm thực trong đời sống nhân dân từ ngàn năm nay. Mỗi món ăn tại Lẩu nấm Gia Khánhđều là “ nhánh duyên “ kết nối giữa con người với thiên nhiên và ngược lại

Trong mỗi thực khách đều cảm nhận được sự trở về với thiên nhiên của từng hương vị món ăn ở Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh. Đó là sự tinh khiết nhuần nhị mà Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh mang đến cho thực khách.

3: Không gian văn hóa ẩm thực Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên Gia Khánh.

Điều này được tạo nên từ một không gian tổng thể bao gồm: Đường nét văn hoa kiến trúc, sắc màu hiện diện, dụng cụ trong mỗi phòng ăn, từng bàn ăn, không gian âm thanh , ánh sáng, câu chuyện của từng món ăn, thái độ phục vụ của từng nhân viên, cái tâm nghề nghiệp của ông chủ , tổng làm mối quan hệ giao tiếp giữa Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh với cộng đồng thực khách.

Trên thực tế đây là vấn đề Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh còn phải học hỏi và cố gắng nhiều, liên tục trong thời gian dài. Lẩu Nấm thiên nhiên - món ăn gần gũi với thiên nhiên: do vậy ở mỗi vùng miền lại có một không gian thiên nhiên riêng, một nét văn hóa riêng. Điều này đòi hỏi Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh thích ứng một cách linh hoạt để ngày một hoàn thiện mình. Để đáp lại tình cảm cảu cộng đồng thực khách.

Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh chính là cầu nối giữ cộng đồng thực khách với thiên nhiên thông qua nét văn hóa ẩm thực.

Địa chỉ liên hệ :
- Cơ sở 1: số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, phường Yên Hoà, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 043 7868418

- Cơ sở 2: 83 đường 30/04, phường 3, thị xã Tây Ninh.
ĐT: 066 3622888

Website:* http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn*
*launamgiakhanh.vn/index.php/vi/gioi-thieu/lau-nam-thien-nhien-gia-khanh.html*

----------


## launam

*Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - Lẩu nấm thiên nhiên*
Gia Khánh, gợi nên sự gần gũi, đầm ấm về hạnh phúc, phồn thịnh của một  cộng đồng một quốc gia. Theo triết tự nghĩa gốc. Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - lẩu  nấm thiên nhiên, tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực

Địa chỉ liên hệ :
- Cơ sở 1: số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, phường Yên Hoà, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 043 7868418

- Cơ sở 2: 83 đường 30/04, phường 3, thị xã Tây Ninh.
ĐT: 066 3622888

Website:* http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn*
*launamgiakhanh.vn/index.php/vi/gioi-thieu/lau-nam-thien-nhien-gia-khanh.html*

----------


## launam

Lẩu nấm Gia Khánh chính là cầu nối giữ cộng đồng thực khách với thiên nhiên thông qua nét văn hóa ẩm thực.

Địa chỉ liên hệ :
- Cơ sở 1: số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, phường Yên Hoà, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 043 7868418

- Cơ sở 2: 83 đường 30/04, phường 3, thị xã Tây Ninh.
ĐT: 066 3622888

Website:* http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn*
*launamgiakhanh.vn/index.php/vi/gioi-thieu/lau-nam-thien-nhien-gia-khanh.html*

----------


## launam

*Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - Lẩu nấm thiên nhiên*
Gia Khánh, gợi nên sự gần gũi, đầm ấm về hạnh phúc, phồn thịnh của một  cộng đồng một quốc gia. Theo triết tự nghĩa gốc. Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - lẩu  nấm thiên nhiên, tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực
*http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
Nấm thiên nhiên - Lẩu Nấm*

Cơ sở 1 - HÀ NỘI: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy
043.786.8418 - 0909.911.118

Cơ sở 2 - THỊ XÃ TÂY NINH: Số 83 - Đường 30/4 Phường 3
0663.622.888 - 0933.356.994

----------


## launam

*Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - Lẩu nấm thiên nhiên*
Gia Khánh, gợi nên sự gần gũi, đầm ấm về hạnh phúc, phồn thịnh của một   cộng đồng một quốc gia. Theo triết tự nghĩa gốc. Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - lẩu   nấm thiên nhiên, tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực
*http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
Nấm thiên nhiên - Lẩu Nấm*

Cơ sở 1 - HÀ NỘI: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy
043.786.8418 - 0909.911.118

Cơ sở 2 - THỊ XÃ TÂY NINH: Số 83 - Đường 30/4 Phường 3
0663.622.888 - 0933.356.994

----------


## launam

*Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh - Lẩu nấm thiên nhiên*
Gia Khánh, gợi nên sự gần gũi, đầm ấm về hạnh phúc, phồn thịnh của một    cộng đồng một quốc gia. Theo triết tự nghĩa gốc. Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh -  lẩu   nấm thiên nhiên, tinh hoa văn hóa ẩm thực
*http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn
Nấm thiên nhiên - Lẩu Nấm*

Cơ sở 1 - HÀ NỘI: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy
043.786.8418 - 0909.911.118

Cơ sở 2 - THỊ XÃ TÂY NINH: Số 83 - Đường 30/4 Phường 3
0663.622.888 - 0933.356.994

----------


## launam

*Chương trình ưu đãi mới:*

*Lẩu Nấm thanh mát cho mùa hè* thời gian thực hiện từ ngày 15/03 đến ngày 15/05/2013 quý thực khách đến thưởng thức món lẩu nấm thanh mát trong thời gian này được giảm giá 20% trên tổng hóa đơn thanh toán.

Nếu sau khi thanh toán, bill thanh toán từ 1.000.000 đ trở lên quý thực khách được tặng một phiếu ăn trị giá 200.000 đ cho những lần ăn kế tiếp ( thời gian phiếu ăn có giá trị đến 30/08/2013)

Trân trọng được phục vụ quý thực khách tại :

Số 8, Lưu Hữu Phước, Mỹ Đình II, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.

ĐT: *0437.85.86.85 – 0909.911.118*

Thực đơn có tại website: *www.launamgiakhanh.vn*

----------


## launam

*THÔNG BÁO : Cảnh báo tiêu dùng*

Hiện nay trên thị trường đã xuất hiện nhiều nhà hàng giả mạo thương hiệu Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh với những chiêu chèo kéo khách:

1.Tự giới thiệu là hợp tác với Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh.

2.Tự coppy những bài viết của Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh đã đăng tải trên các phương tiện truyền thông, chỉnh sửa và giới thiệu không đúng sự thật về mình.

3.Nhắn tin, gọi điện cho khách hàng giới thiệu: Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh chuyển địa điểm; quảng cáo bếp trưởng là người Trung Quốc.

Để đảm bảo cho quyền lợi của khách hàng và uy tín cho thương hiệu. Chúng tôi thông báo các địa điểm chính thức, có đảm bảo về uy tín chất lượng ổn định như trong thời gian 5 năm đã qua:

1.Cơ sở I: Số 2 Vũ Phạm Hàm, Yên Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04.37868418 – 01223611118

2.Cơ sở II: Số 83, đường 30/04, phường 3, Thị xã Tây Ninh. ĐT: 0663.622888 – 0933356994

3.Cơ sở III: Số 8 Lưu Hữu Phước, KDT Mỹ Đình II, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04.37858685 – 0909911112

4.Đang thí điểm chuyển giao công nghệ tại nhà hàng Ngọc Minh (Ẩm Thực Cung Đình) tại TP.Ninh Bình, tỉnh Ninh Bình.

Ngoài những địa chỉ công bố trên, Lẩu Nấm Gia Khánh không liên doanh hợp tác với bất kỳ cá nhân tập thể nào khác.

Những địa chỉ giả mạo chúng tôi sớm tìm hiểu cụ thể, thông báo tới cộng đồng thực khách trên các phương tiện truyền thông VTV, H1.

Trân trọng !

Website : *http://www.launamgiakhanh.vn*

----------

